# log in



## Noj the Terrible (Jan 7, 2007)

It seems that I have to log in repeatedly. Is this normal? I will log in, read a few threads and then find something I want to comment on and I will have to log on again. I usually discover this after I have typed my post and then I loose it into the ether. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Mope (Mar 10, 2006)

If you check the remember me box when you log in it should help. It's probably your browser.
Firefox is good.


----------



## SwinginSax (Apr 5, 2008)

Maybe you are accidentally clearing cookies or something?


----------



## cjpts (Jan 20, 2008)

I think if you don't post within 30mins of posting or logging in, then you're automatically logged out


----------



## bluesaxgirl (Jun 8, 2006)

It's like you have some sort of auto cookie clearer (if one exsisted).
Try a different browser.


----------



## Noj the Terrible (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks for the help. I think it must be the 30 minute thing. I will just deal with it.


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

I've been having the same problem as well. 
I sign in, read, post ok, read some more, type a reply, and BAM!
I have to refresh the page, sign in again and hope that it works. 
It's a real pain in the tuccus if it was a longer post outside of the Lounge. All that thought and typing down the drain. 

Or I'll open a PM and reply only to have to sign in again to send it. 
Some days I can post with no issues, others....GRRRRRRR.


----------

